# IBEW Local 103 JATC Apprenticeship(Telecom) Questions



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

It's the benefits that make it so much. I'd guess that openings would be very limited based on the local economy.

I see that they list the average journeyman as making between 50-60K a year.

Tom

BTW welcome to the site. What is the rate for the telco side? Is it the same as the JW side?


----------



## dcoors25 (Apr 25, 2009)

Tom,

Go to http://www.bostonjatc.com/ then click on the “Earn and Learn” video. It has a breakdown of the 2 groups – Telecom/Electricians. Pretty impressive numbers.

Thanks for the welcome and info.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, based on 2K per year. That is the total benefits package, take home will be the standard 12.20 x 2000 hrs.(Approx 24K/year if you stay busy. Possibly less due to dues.

Good luck

Tom


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

